# Livros sobre Alterações Climáticas



## José M. Sousa (17 Jun 2008 às 19:34)

O livro de Mark Lynas "Seis Graus" acaba de ser premiado pela Royal Society:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7457317.stm

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/episode/six-degrees-could-change-the-world-3188/Overview


Mais sobre o livro, aqui:

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/search?q=mark+lynas

Um livro a ler!


----------



## José M. Sousa (1 Jul 2008 às 23:44)

"Os Senhores do Tempo" de Tim Flannery

http://futureatrisk.blogspot.com/2006/10/os-senhores-do-tempo.html

http://www.theweathermakers.org/about/

Agora saíu actualização do 1º livro:

"O Clima está nas nossas mãos"

http://www.livraria-escolar-editora.pt/livro.php?livros_id=146280


----------

